# chipper accident



## yooper (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.uppermichiganssource.com/news/story.aspx?id=336612
This accident happened about 30 miles from my house. It was a rented chipper from a concrete plant. I did not know him but my wife's family does. from what I have heard it was a drum malfunction.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Aug 20, 2009)

yooper said:


> http://www.uppermichiganssource.com/news/story.aspx?id=336612
> This accident happened about 30 miles from my house. It was a rented chipper from a concrete plant. I did not know him but my wife's family does. from what I have heard it was a drum malfunction.



My condolences to his family. A tragedy. The article says that the accident occured around 6PM. It always seems that the bad ones happen either before you get warmed up for the day or just as you're trying to wrap it up. Really sad.


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 11, 2009)

:spam: reported.


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 11, 2009)

Sunrise Guy said:


> My condolences to his family. A tragedy. The article says that the accident occured around 6PM. It always seems that the bad ones happen either before you get warmed up for the day or just as you're trying to wrap it up. Really sad.



We call it "last cut syndrome". Sad news.


----------



## yooper (Sep 11, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> :spam: reported.



:monkey:


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 12, 2009)

yooper said:


> :monkey:



Was some spam posted but then removed so it looks as though I consider Sunrise Guy to be spam..... Let me think about that for moment......


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Sep 12, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Was some spam posted but then removed so it looks as though I consider Sunrise Guy to be spam..... Let me think about that for moment......



Say what? What the #$%^ did I do?


----------



## ckliff (Sep 12, 2009)

Sunrise Guy said:


> Say what? What the #$%^ did I do?



You didnt do nuttin. Like the guy said, was some spammer on here, he reported it, spammer removed, report post still there, just looks odd.


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 13, 2009)

Sunrise Guy said:


> Say what? What the #$%^ did I do?



What he said. I was also being humorous with my response. My apologies if I offended you.


----------

